# PCGH-Sonderheft So werden Sie zum PC-Profi - jetzt vorbestellen oder im Abo sichern



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Sonderheft So werden Sie zum PC-Profi - jetzt vorbestellen oder im Abo sichern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Sonderheft So werden Sie zum PC-Profi - jetzt vorbestellen oder im Abo sichern


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Januar 2011)

> *Abonnenten erhalten das Sonderheft versandkostenfrei, sofern sie sich  im Shop anmelden, die Abonummer hinterlegen und das Heft bestellen.*



Könntet ihr bitte das mit der ShopmitarbeiterInnen klären? Die letzte 3 Mal habe ich mein Heft aus der CH bestellt, und ich musste immer wieder anrufen weil ich die Rechnung mit der Versandkosten erhalten habe, obwohl ich mein Abonummer in Shop hinterlegt habe.


----------



## Gamiac (14. Januar 2011)

Was ne geile Überschrift als ob man von einmal Zeitung lesen zum PC Profi werden kann .
Das dauert 3-5 Jahre aber intensives arbeiten an dem Thema und ein gewisses Grundverständniss mal vorrausgesetzt .
Dann ist man recht Gut aber Profi würde ich mich dann auch nicht schimpfen wollen .
Der erste der die Zeitung liest und denkt er wäre dann Profi wird dann im Forum voll auf uns losgehen mit gefährlichem Halbwissen oder was ?

Gruß Mega


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Januar 2011)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Was ne geile Überschrift als ob man von einmal Zeitung lesen zum PC Profi werden kann .
> Das dauert 3-5 Jahre aber intensives arbeiten an dem Thema und ein gewisses Grundverständniss mal vorrausgesetzt .
> Dann ist man recht Gut aber Profi würde ich mich dann auch nicht schimpfen wollen .
> Der erste der die Zeitung liest und denkt er wäre dann Profi wird dann im Forum voll auf uns losgehen mit gefährlichem Halbwissen oder was ?
> ...



Da ist etwas PR natürlich, aber es gibt viele neue User im Forum, die nicht so viel Ahnung haben. 

Aber viele Artikel befinden sich in alten Hefte.


----------



## thescythe (14. Januar 2011)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Was ne geile Überschrift als ob man von einmal Zeitung lesen zum PC Profi werden kann .
> Gruß Mega


Ich glaub die wollen jetzt die Computerblöd-Leser locken 

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel Seiten mittlerweile in der PCGH drin sind, aber wenn ich an mein Studium zurück denke, hätte ich auch gern nur geschätzte 200Seiten haben wollen ....

Ein Profi bekommt übrigens Geld für seine Arbeit, in diesen Fall nur der Verlag ^^

*g8undichlesmalmeinecomputerblödzeitschrieftweiter*


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (21. Januar 2011)

Mich würde mal ein spezial zum thema bios-update, mit den verschiedenen möglichkeiten zum updaten, deren problemen, und wenn es mal schief geht was man dann machen kann, notfalldvd, bios-baustein tauschen (sofern möglich, gesockelt, verlötet), etc.
habe leider jetzt meinen bios-stein tauschen müssen. aber jetzt rennt der pc wieder wie eine 1!


----------



## Herb_G (23. Januar 2011)

Hmm, wenn man jetzt schon Profi ist, weil man passende Komponenten zusammenstecken kann, vielleicht noch nach Schema F übertaktet und ein fast vollautomatisches Betriebssystem installiert und anpasst, dann werde ich jetzt in meinen Bewerbungen in Zukunft IT-Spezialist angeben und als rechtliches Dokument das PCGH Sonderheft voweisen.

Ich bestelle mir besser schon mal mein Heft vor, den der Andrang wird sicher groß.

Danke Jungs!


----------



## koe80 (25. Januar 2011)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein spezial zum thema bios-update, mit den verschiedenen möglichkeiten zum updaten, deren problemen, und wenn es mal schief geht was man dann machen kann, notfalldvd, bios-baustein tauschen (sofern möglich, gesockelt, verlötet), etc.
> habe leider jetzt meinen bios-stein tauschen müssen. aber jetzt rennt der pc wieder wie eine 1!


 

ja das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. Januar 2011)

@ Redaktion: Zum Mini-ABO mit drei Heften +Sonderheft: für die aktuelle, in der nächsten Woche erscheinenden PCGH ist es wohl schon zu spät,oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Januar 2011)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> @ Redaktion: Zum Mini-ABO mit drei Heften +Sonderheft: für die aktuelle, in der nächsten Woche erscheinenden PCGH ist es wohl schon zu spät,oder?



Ja, das wäre zu spät.


----------



## Bennz (29. Januar 2011)

N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein spezial zum thema bios-update, mit den verschiedenen möglichkeiten zum updaten, deren problemen, und wenn es mal schief geht was man dann machen kann, notfalldvd, bios-baustein tauschen (sofern möglich, gesockelt, verlötet), etc.
> habe leider jetzt meinen bios-stein tauschen müssen. aber jetzt rennt der pc wieder wie eine 1!



mich auch, hab hier noch nen schönes gigabyte ep45 ud3 mit verlötetem bios baustein, was leider einen bios Flash unter windows nicht erfolgreich überstanden hatt. keiner board cd usw.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (29. Januar 2011)

Die Idee an sich find ich nicht falsch, aber so ein Heft, ist doch überflüssig, wenn man regelmäßig die PCGH liest, und sich hier im Forum herumtreibt.

Ich hätte ein paar Bekannte, die mit so ner "Crash-Kurs" Zusammenfassung gut bedient wären, die können jedoch nicht DDR2 von DDR3 unterscheiden


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2011)

BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> Die Idee an sich find ich nicht falsch, aber so ein Heft, ist doch überflüssig, wenn man regelmäßig die PCGH liest, und sich hier im Forum herumtreibt.
> 
> Ich hätte ein paar Bekannte, die mit so ner "Crash-Kurs" Zusammenfassung gut bedient wären, die können jedoch nicht DDR2 von DDR3 unterscheiden



Ehrlich gesagt ist das Sonderheft nicht zwingend für regelmäßige PCGH-Leser gedacht. Wie auch das letzte, der Traum-PC.


----------



## Lotz24 (15. Februar 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte das mit der ShopmitarbeiterInnen klären? Die letzte 3 Mal habe ich mein Heft aus der CH bestellt, und ich musste immer wieder anrufen weil ich die Rechnung mit der Versandkosten erhalten habe, obwohl ich mein Abonummer in Shop hinterlegt habe.


Das Selbe bei mir schon 2mal Versandkosten berechnet worden :/


----------



## Insecure (21. Februar 2011)

Hi wollte mal fragen was das PCGH T-shirt für eine Qualität haben.


----------



## leorphee (21. Februar 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte das mit der ShopmitarbeiterInnen klären? Die letzte 3 Mal habe ich mein Heft aus der CH bestellt, und ich musste immer wieder anrufen weil ich die Rechnung mit der Versandkosten erhalten habe, obwohl ich mein Abonummer in Shop hinterlegt habe.


Das Problem hatte/habe ich auch, beim 1. mal hatte ich die auch noch bezahlt, beim 2. mal mit Protest erlassen bekommen, beim 3. mal (Aktuell) kann die Rechnung auch mit Versandkosten - ich habe noch nicht reagiert, weil ich davon ausgehe das es ein versehen ist, ansonsten war es das mit dem ABO, zumal ich persönlichen Kontakt hatte mit computec.
 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist das Sonderheft nicht zwingend für regelmäßige PCGH-Leser gedacht. Wie auch das letzte, der Traum-PC.


Das Unterstreiche ich, als Abonnement.


So ein _PCGH-Shirt_ wäre mal ein schönes Treuebonus für Abonnementen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (21. Februar 2011)

Aber ein gutes Geschenk, für jemanden der nicht regelmässig hier seinen Input bekommt.
Ich kaufe gleich ein paar Stück für die Verwandten, anstelle mich mit deren Sorgen rumzuplagen!
Schwarzer-Gürtel. Schön geschrieben!! (Leider kann der auch nicht Helfen wenn das MG des Unwissens loslegt).
Dann heisst es nur, in Deckung gehen & die geballte Granate dieses Sonderheftes werfen!!! Gruß


----------



## spockilein (23. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist das Sonderheft nicht zwingend für regelmäßige PCGH-Leser gedacht. Wie auch das letzte, der Traum-PC.


 
Selten, das man so viel Ehrlichkeit Erlebt. Hut ab.


----------



## Homerclon (7. März 2011)

leorphee schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte/habe ich auch, beim 1. mal hatte ich die auch noch bezahlt, beim 2. mal mit Protest erlassen bekommen, beim 3. mal (Aktuell) kann die Rechnung auch mit Versandkosten - ich habe noch nicht reagiert, weil ich davon ausgehe das es ein versehen ist, ansonsten war es das mit dem ABO, zumal ich persönlichen Kontakt hatte mit computec.


 Mit Protest?
Ich hab mittels eMail darauf hingewiesen und eine freundliche Antwort erhalten in der mir mitgeteilt wurde das es ein Versehen war, und mir die Versandkosten erlassen wurden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2011)

spockilein schrieb:


> Selten, das man so viel Ehrlichkeit Erlebt. Hut ab.


 
/Signed.

Großer Respekt entgegen den Gesetzen der Werbung mit Ehrlichkeit zu glänzen.


----------



## jobo (5. April 2011)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Mit Protest?
> Ich hab mittels eMail darauf hingewiesen und eine freundliche Antwort erhalten in der mir mitgeteilt wurde das es ein Versehen war, und mir die Versandkosten erlassen wurden.


 
Ja, so war se bei mir auch. Das Heft gefalt mir sehr gut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Mai 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> /Signed.
> 
> Großer Respekt entgegen den Gesetzen der Werbung mit Ehrlichkeit zu glänzen.


 
Danke - Ich persönlich habe nichts davon, wenn Käufer unzufrieden sind und dann nie wieder in Heft kaufen.


----------

